# Oil dipstick marks



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Chaps,
Just doing an oil change and wanted to know what amount of oil is needed to get from the bottom hole to the top hole on the dipstick? Also just double checking its 5.5 litres with a filter change?

Thanks

Louie


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

1.Pull out oil level gauge and wipe it clean.

2.Insert oil level gauge and check the engine oil level is within the range (A) shown in the figure.

OR direct from the manual


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks buddy
Not sure what manual you have as I only have the owners manual which doesn't give those calculations. At present my oil level (before changing) is a *** paper above the L hole. If I now want to get this up to 10mm below the H mark hole how much oil is needed.......0.5 litres? Also with the filter change is it 5.5 litres of oil as a minimum? Then run till at operating temperature, turn off, leave for 5 mins and re check dipstick?

Cheers
Louie


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

changing your own oil?? be careful mate the servicing police on here will have a field day lol

I was slated for even considering it....


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Just add 1/2 litre and see where it sits then if it needs a bit more then just add a bit at a time


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried reading it from cold & if so, where should it sit?
Or is this a real no..no..?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

pulsarboby said:


> Just add 1/2 litre and see where it sits then if it needs a bit more then just add a bit at a time


Thanks bud. I was going to do anyway that if I didn't get a reply. 

Cheers
Louie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Has anyone tried reading it from cold & if so, where should it sit?
> Or is this a real no..no..?


The manual states to get the car to running temp, turn off for 5 mins to allow the oil to drain in to the sump, then measure. My reading was almost identical when hot and cold!!!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Firestarter said:


> The manual states to get the car to running temp, turn off for 5 mins to allow the oil to drain in to the sump, then measure. My reading was almost identical when hot and cold!!!


That's what I was wondering?
Maybe they just want to account for a but of thermal expansion to get an exact reading!

How accurate is the ECU check on oil level on start-up?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

stixGTR said:


> changing your own oil?? be careful mate the servicing police on here will have a field day lol
> 
> I was slated for even considering it....


Thanks for the heads up buddy

Well if there are people on here that slate others for doing a simple thing like an oil & filter change then they are sad sad fcukers. :GrowUp:

The GTR isn't a space ship and the engine, albeit a work of art is just that....an engine... and like any other has oil, a drain plug and a filter which is, if you have the tools and facility easy to change.

Took me less than an hour and as im changing the oil every 3k (the next will be official service and at Kaizer in 3k mikes) if I were buying the car and saw this in the service history documentation I would be happy that the owner has gone above and beyond the 6k oil & filter change and done it every 3k:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Nuff said

Cheers
Louie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> That's what I was wondering?
> Maybe they just want to account for a but of thermal expansion to get an exact reading!
> 
> How accurate is the ECU check on oil level on start-up?


Well maybe, however I took the reading when cold and it was right across the bottom O......got car to running temp....left for 5 mins then took again.....almost the exact same if a *** paper lower. Ive done 3k since last service and at no point have I needs to top up....each time ECU check states "Oil level OK"


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually surprisingly little oil is needed to move up a few mm on the dipstick. Don't know the exact amount but I suggest putting in a very small amount, wait then measure with stick.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Firestarter said:


> Thanks for the heads up buddy
> 
> Well if there are people on here that slate others for doing a simple thing like an oil & filter change then they are sad sad fcukers. :GrowUp:
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. 

Cheers buddy..... we'll have to bang heads on here if we get stuck with something. 

Are you using mobil 1.... if so costco do it 30 squid for 5 ltrs


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

at the end of the day it makes no difference if you check it from cold or leave it 5 minutes for oil to drain back to sump (same as any car) if anything your better off checking it from cold as all the oil would have drained back if standing for some time.

the only time you don't wanna check it is if you've just been on a run and stopped then check straight away as its bound to be low, all just common sense really!


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings,

Not sure if this is posted, just wanted to know what the best engine oil is to use for the GTR, having been told not to rely on the dashboard and if needing a top-up, need to have this on standby. Any recommendations, maybe get direct from dealer ?.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

spiceykam said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Not sure if this is posted, just wanted to know what the best engine oil is to use for the GTR, having been told not to rely on the dashboard and if needing a top-up, need to have this on standby. Any recommendations, maybe get direct from dealer ?.


Personally I use mobile 1 

30 quid for 5 litres at costco.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

stixGTR said:


> Personally I use mobile 1
> 
> 30 quid for 5 litres at costco.


+1 And just done a 3k oil & filter change as I am doing my own in between the 6k service schedule

Oh....... and I get my oil for free:chuckle::bowdown1::chuckle:

Cheers
Louie


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Free oil!!! Wtf


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

stixGTR said:


> Free oil!!! Wtf


Perks of my job!!!!:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Really? Do you own a refinery or something ?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL....I wished

No its a perk I get as I opted out of a company car and chose the cash, hence am allowed to purchase Oil and claim this back via expenses


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy days!!


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Indeed!
Hence the 3k Oil Changes!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------

